# Eclipse Fehler: JVM terminated  Exit Code = 1



## Clara (1. Dez 2004)

Hallo, 
ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen. Ich versuche seit geraumer Zeit Eclipse mit java 1.1.8 laufen zu lassen. Eclipse lief bereits, allerdings mit 1.4.2. Ich habe dann versucht die Version 1.1.8 einzubinden. Das hat funktioniert, aber ich habe beim Ausführen Fehlermeldungen bekommen. Nachdem ich Eclipse neu installiert habe, kam folgende Fehlermeldung: JVM terminated Exit Code = 1. Dannach bricht das Programm zusammen. Ich benutze XP. Habe den gleichen Fehler auch bei einem Linux System


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Dez 2004)

java 1.1.8 

WOZU?


----------



## OWiesbrock (2. Dez 2004)

Gute Frage und ich meine auch das Eclipse eine Mindestanforderung in Sachen JDK besitzt. Wenn es mit 1.4.2 lief warum willst Du dann das Ganze heruntersetzen?


----------



## bygones (2. Dez 2004)

man kann das auch bei eclipse selber nachlesen


> Eclipse requires version 1.3 or 1.4 of a Java 2 Standard Edition JRE


----------

